# Paulaner Heffe-wiezen



## AndrewQLD (22/10/04)

Putting this brew down on saturday along with a Courage Directors Bitter, 60 lt all up  , Man I love brewing  
Any comments appreciated

Andrew

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Paulaner Hefe-Weizen (Clone Brews)
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.50 L 
Boil Size: 28.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 7.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.23 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 4.5 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt Malt Craft (4.0 EBC) Grain 49.4 % 
2.20 kg Pale Ale Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 43.5 % 
0.14 kg Munich Malt (18.0 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 14.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs Hefeweizen IV Ale (White Labs #WLP380) [StYeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.06 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.20 L of water at 74.0 C 65.6 C 75 min 


Recipe: Courage Director's Bitter (Clone Brews)
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 48.92 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 18.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.60 kg Pale Ale Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 88.9 % 
0.70 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 8.2 % 
40.00 gm Target [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 27.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.60%] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (15 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
55.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.60%] (1 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.60%] (Dry Hop 3 daHops - 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.25 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 2.9 % 
1 Pkgs Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [StarYeast-Ale


----------



## JFF (6/2/05)

Andrew, 
Would be interested to know how this turned out for you. 
I picked up a heap of gear yesterday including half a bag of wheat and a couple of yeasts including wlp300.

I'm really keen to try some wheat beers and any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers
JFF


----------



## Sean (6/2/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> 0.25 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 2.9 %


 I'd have thought a much higher proportion of sugar in Courage - more like 10%.

Also note that the real thing is high gravity brewed at around 1053-55 and then watered down after fermentation. Of course this makes a bigger difference to Courage Best and Courage Bitter Ale which are just the same thing with larger additions of water.


----------



## JLB (6/2/05)

how was your efficiency with both those brews


----------



## Boots (29/8/05)

Andrew,
I know this was a fair while ago now, but how did your HefeWeizen go? I'm thinking of doing one, for a quick turnaround beer, and am looking for recipes.

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/8/05)

Hi Boots,
I was a little disappointed in the hefe, the grain bill and hops were fine but I fermented slightly High 24c :blink: (we had a heat wave and my ferm fridge was full) very clean and light beer but the banana flavour and aroma was VERY strong, like opening a bag of banana lollies.

I am actually doing the brew again this weekend and will be fermenting at 18c, so this should tone down the banana I lot.

Had no probs on brewday and it is a simple and easy beer to knock over, so I am looking forward to doing it again.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Boots (29/8/05)

I'm thinking of making it with Pils malt instead of Ale malt, I have Weyermann Wheat and Pils, so it could be an all German affair. I'd also be using Wyeast xxxx.

I'd be brewing it next week at the earliest so let us know how your brew day goes.

Good luck with it.


----------



## ausdb (30/8/05)

Boots said:


> I'm thinking of making it with Pils malt instead of Ale malt, I have Weyermann Wheat and Pils, so it could be an all German affair. I'd also be using Wyeast xxxx.
> [post="74238"][/post]​



Boots if you have weyermann malts, give the weizen off the weyermann website a go. I made it and it came out very nicely using the wy3068. Cloves and bananas and all that good stuff, but not too much. I also did the full step mash, the only hting I stuffed up was an overvigorous boil so I only got 38L in the fermenters and my efficiency was a bit higher it started at about 1.056.

Cheers Ausdb

Promash recipe as below:

Weyermann JBW Weissbeer

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.60
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.44
Anticipated EBC: 9.4
Anticipated IBU: 13.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 44.44 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.045 SG 11.24 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
27.4 2.35 kg. Pilsener Great Britian 1.036 4
10.1 0.87 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
59.8 5.14 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
2.7 0.23 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.000 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 9.2 60 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 5.00 3.8 50 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: Weyermann wheat

Total Grain kg: 8.60
Total Water Qts: 29.60 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 28.01 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 27.17 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dough in 0 10 35 35 Infuse 36 28.01 3.26
rest 1 5 10 45 45 Direct --- ------- ----
rest 2 5 15 52 52 Direct --- ------- ----
rest 3 5 30 62 62 Direct --- ------- ----
rest 4 5 30 72 72 Direct --- ------- ----
Mash out 5 0 78 78 Direct --- ------- ----


Total Water Qts: 29.60 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 28.01 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 33.75 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


----------



## Boots (30/8/05)

Thanks for that recipe Ausdb.
I'm getting some of the Weihenstephan yeast from Grumpy's on Sunday, so I'll try and finalise the grain bill before then. Hope to brew it one night next week.

If I can get my hands on some carahell and acidulated at the same time I might have a crack at it.

What would be the effect of not doing a stepped mash? (This will be my first real wheat beer so I'm only going from the top of my head here) I'm guessing less efficiency ? and potentially a more gummy mash ?

I'm trying to track down some rice hulls as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## ausdb (30/8/05)

Boots said:


> If I can get my hands on some carahell and acidulated at the same time I might have a crack at it.
> 
> What would be the effect of not doing a stepped mash? (This will be my first real wheat beer so I'm only going from the top of my head here) I'm guessing less efficiency ? and potentially a more gummy mash ?
> 
> ...



The carahell is just a really pale crystal for body, the acidulated is to keep the mash ph down. I dont have a ph meter at the moment so used the acidulated as I had it, you could possibly get away without it.

I am a bit of a newbie when it comes to mashing myself, I know the 45C rest was for ferulic acid, a precursor to the cloveiness of a weizen. The protein at 52C I would definately go for with wheat. A single rest somewhere between 62-72C would probably work. I always do a mashout anyway by boiling water infusion/heat addition. Maybe try something like step 1 50C step 2 66C step 3 mashout 78C which would be pretty easy to do with boiling water infusions if your mash tun is big enough.

Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## Boots (30/8/05)

I could handle the 1 step, and then mashout pretty easily, so I'll aim at that then. I'll post back with how i go

Cheers mate


----------



## SteveSA (23/9/05)

How did you go with this Boots?


----------



## Boots (23/9/05)

I actually meant to reply to this thread but I've been huddled in a corner in the foetal position for the last week and a half.

The morning i was due to brew was the morning I discovered my fridge dead in the shed, with ice from the freezer wetting half the shed, and leaked beer drenching the other half.

So needless to say i didn't get around to brewing, and at the moment brew sessions are getting scarce (Mrs Boots is 7 months pregnant with our second child, and we're both working flat out). Then, on top of all this, I discovered that the beer I was going to take to the grandfinal bbq is infected (i had a hop blockage in the CFC and had a world of trouble unblocking it which is the most likely source), it's not terrible, but it's gotten a whole lot worse in the last week at the warmer (non-refridgerated) temps.


----------

